# Big changes in Seattle, LA, and other places



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ludovic Morlot, who replaced Gerald Schwarz as music director at the Seattle Symphony a few years ago, has announced that he himself will be moving on after eight years – to no known destination. He will be replaced starting in the 2019-2020 season by Thomas Dausgaard, a Dane well-known to many here for his excellent performances of Scandinavian works.

Meanwhile, CEO Deborah Borda, who built the LA Phil into a real powerhouse with fantastic financials, presided over the building of the new Disney Hall, and managed the hiring of Gustavo Dudamel, is leaving to do her magic at the NYPO, which needs it. It was just announced that she will be replaced by Simon Woods, CEO of the Seattle Symphony.


----------

